# Kanthal - Low / High Gauge (20,22,32,34)



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

Hi All, not sure if anyone else is running into this problem - but trying to find really low, or pretty high gauge wire is like playing darts with spaghetti. If you do find, its imported brands - or competition wire. 

Where can I find reasonably priced locally made wire, in 10m++++ per spool? I have posted a thread in the "who has stock " section - and one person responded with Lungcandy, which has stock but yes, as expected imported + competition wire. 

Please can someone help me - there must be a cheaper alternative, for those who want to build DIY clapton, or Fused Claptons. Please inbox me if you dont want to post in the thread.


----------



## Dubz (28/9/16)

Try this place?
http://www.industrialalloys.co.za/wire.html


----------



## Anneries (28/9/16)

I have contacted them previously, you have to buy per kilogram, I was thinking of doing a group purchase from them, since one order will give you about 4kg of 26 Kanthal D for R1300ish (if memory serves). But Kanthal D is not exactly the same dimensions or resistance as A1. But still usable as vaping wire. 

edited to add Kanthal A1 estimates:

Kan A1 : 24 - 36 gauge, will give you 30.5m per spool, minimum orders are 45 spools at R217 per spool. 

30 awg is the only one that you can purchase 1 spool of.

They also sell Nikrothal 80 (Nichrome N80) in round and flat On the Nikrothal 80 you can specify your ohm/m or dimensions and they quote on that. 


** They are the official Kanthal distributer in South Africa (did not know Kanthal is actually a trade name until I found them)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

Hi @Anneries 
Have moved this to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly with availability if they choose to.


----------



## Anneries (28/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Anneries
> Have moved this to "Who has stock" so vendors can reply directly with availability if they choose to.



Thanx @Silver this was not my original post, but I am sure the poster will also appreciate it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/9/16)

You can try Lightning Vapes. They in the US but pricing is very reasonable. They ship internationally with DHL.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/16)

Anneries said:


> Thanx @Silver this was not my original post, but I am sure the poster will also appreciate it.



Oops, my bad
Thanks - thought it was you 
Referring to @Chukin'Vape then.
Hope you find what you looking for

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

Anneries said:


> I have contacted them previously, you have to buy per kilogram, I was thinking of doing a group purchase from them, since one order will give you about 4kg of 26 Kanthal D for R1300ish (if memory serves). But Kanthal D is not exactly the same dimensions or resistance as A1. But still usable as vaping wire.
> 
> edited to add Kanthal A1 estimates:
> 
> ...



I'm in for the group purchase - however the calculation you are making cant be correct, if you get 10m of GeekVape 26g wire for R60 and times that by 3 for the comparison = R180.

I'll contact them now quick - get the inside story.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

I actually cant believe this - no wonder ive been battling so much, these oke's (http://www.industrialalloys.co.za/wire.html) are selling it at R10 a meter, for A1 28, 30, 32. And imported GeekVape wire A1 is retailing after being imported for R60. Even if I buy in bulk - and then I would need to get like 4kg at a time................... right............................... EVEN then I only cut the GeekVape price by R10 per 10m spool! Considering that - is it worth it? 



Am I making a mistake here, is my calculations / comparisons correct? Something doesn't look right!!!


----------



## Anneries (28/9/16)

That is correct, it is not really worth it if you purchase the A1, ask them for the Kanthal D prices ... or wait .. I have done that already, here it goes: 



SO basically 22 - 29 gauge ... 

But this does not solve your high gauge question, above 30 ... but the 29 gauge works out to 16c / meter and 22 gauge at 65c per meter. 

Question, has anyone on this forum used the Kanthal D? I know internationally some people have had mixed results.


----------



## daniel craig (28/9/16)

Anneries said:


> That is correct, it is not really worth it if you purchase the A1, ask them for the Kanthal D prices ... or wait .. I have done that already, here it goes:
> View attachment 69531
> 
> 
> ...


Kanthal D is just a lower quality of kanthal. I haven't used it before but I don't expect it to be terrible.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/9/16)

Anneries said:


> That is correct, it is not really worth it if you purchase the A1, ask them for the Kanthal D prices ... or wait .. I have done that already, here it goes:
> View attachment 69531
> 
> 
> ...


Kanthal D is fine for vaping, the only difference is it has a lower melting point - it also has less aluminum, which technically for what we use it for is a Pro. (this is what I have no read online from other forums)


----------



## TommyL (28/9/16)

For higher gauge wire check out gasPhase 
http://gasphase.co.za/collections/nicr80-wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (29/9/16)

If you prepared to wait fasttech sells 30m rolls for +- R75




https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10022816/5379105-authentic-vapethink-kanthal-a1-heating-wire-for

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

